# Husband doesn't want to take triglyceride meds



## kindnessrules (Sep 5, 2014)

This is my first post since joining the forum and would appreciate any comments on my situation. 

My 53-year-old husband just saw the doctor who said his triglycerides are still very high at 306. The doc wants him to start on a med for triglycerides, but my husband is reluctant to take yet another med because he is already taking other meds for other problems. His preference is to lose weight instead of taking the meds, and since seeing the doctor he has been working very hard. Hopefully he will be successful because his cholesterol issues improved in the past when his weight got down. 

However, although he was slim and trim when we married, for years he has struggled with weight and has been very stubborn about losing the weight. I'm hopeful he will lose the weight, but from past experience, I'm apprehensive maybe not.

My fear is that if his trigs stay high and he refuses to take this med, that means I am living with the risk of caring for a heart or stroke patient.

Hopefully his efforts to lose weight will be successful, and I am trying to be supportive and positive. But if his next cholesterol test does not show improvement, how can I be a little more assertive about asking him to go on the meds?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why borrow trouble? Deal with that if his efforts are unsuccessful. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> My fear is that if his trigs stay high and he refuses to take this med, that means I am living with the risk of caring for a heart or stroke patient.


You run that risk anyways. Otherwise perfectly healthy people can have random things happen to them. 

Your honest concern here isn't for him and him you know - living? It's on how you might be burdened by him?

I mean, that's kind of cold, honestly.


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi It's an interesting post.

Is statin you are referring to?

Your h has already been on polytherapy. Are these for heart-related conditions? 

If your h does not want anymore medications, then I should think that's entirely up to him and his treating physician. You may realize these medications may cause unwanted side effects. Erectile dysfunction in someone's prime age can have devastating effects.

Yes, I agree with Starfish, people die suddenly or develop a stroke, completely fit and "healthy".


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

There are many alternatives which can be tried first. Losing weight and changing the diet are healthy, whereas the meds have all kinds of nasty side effects.

Note that high cholesterol by itself is not a risk factor. If there is a history of heart disease or prior stroke then high cholesterol is a risk. But if he has no history of heart attack/stroke, and if there is no adverse family history such as a parent who died young of heart attack or stroke, there may be no reason to take statins.

Do your own research, I am not a doctor.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Starstarfish said:


> You run that risk anyways. Otherwise perfectly healthy people can have random things happen to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OP,

Both types of concerns can be present at the same time, and there is no conflict between those concerns. Many want their partner to take care of him or herself, precisely because life is short and we want to enjoy it. No shame in that, so don't let anyone here shame you.



That said, ultimately it is his body and his choice. And, ultimately your response to his choice is is your choice. No guarantees in any particular case both partners will be happy. Some choices are deal breakers, especially when added with other issues.



I wasn't aware there was a med for high triglycerides. 



Logic that grants significance to the number of pills one swallows never makes sense to me; either the Dr. correctly sees value in taking a med or not. 



Eliminating the need for a med through diet/fitness/lifestyle is a great thing, as pills can do harm while doing good. However, getting to the point where harm from triglycerides is eliminated may take time. Seems like the med would have advantages until then.





The documentary Forks Over Knives may be interesting to you.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Be positive, try to help him address this his way, eliminate fatty foods in the house, try not to go to high-calorie restaurants. Remember the favorite song of men is Sinatra's My way (see below with original and proposed lyrics)


My Way Original and Improved Lyrics

And now, the end is here
And so I face the final curtain
My friend, I'll say it clear
I'll state my case, of which I'm certain
I've lived a life that's full
I traveled each and ev'ry highway
And more, much more than this, I did it my {my wife's} way {because a mature man consults with his wife on major decisions and generally listens to her counsel}

Regrets, I've had a few
But then again, too few to mention
I did what I had to do and saw it through without exemption
I planned {my wife and I discussed} each charted course, each careful step along the byway
And more, much more than this, I {I spoke with my wife, and }did it {her, a way of acceptable to each of us} my way


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Triglycerides can be treated with mega doses of Niacin, over the counter Vitamin B-3 @ 2,000mg/day. That's really all drugs like Niaspan are.


----------



## kindnessrules (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks PieceOfSky for your encouragement. I did feel a bit shamed and criticized, so it was much appreciated. 

Yes, maybe the trig med, fenofibrate, can help just until lifestyle changes can bring about improvement. He is already on statin for cholesterol which has gotten as high as 430.

It can be scary. He doesn't get minor health problems, he gets extreme ones. 

Thor, yes, there is a family history of heart attack in his father, especially after contracting malaria while deployed in the military. And high trigs do increase risk of stroke and heart attack.

It's true, life is short and it's better to be healthy and have a healthy partner, if there's anything that can be done about it.

I try my best to be a good wife and take care of him, cook healthy, not keep snacks around which will sabotage him, etc. 

I will check out Forks over Knives.

Bobby5000 I love your version of My Way. Thank you for sharing. There is always a fine line between being supportive and knowing when and how to give helpful encouragement, or being overbearing. Over time I have tried to learn to be more diplomatic in how I present things.

Thank you all for your very kind and thoughtful sharing.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Another documentary I really liked is Fat Sick and Nearly Dead.



Both I caught on Netflix and/oR Hulu/HuluPlus.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> You run that risk anyways. Otherwise perfectly healthy people can have random things happen to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow yes it's sounds pretty damned cold. Well OP it's all about you. Hope you're not too burdened by you sick husband.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Wow yes it's sounds pretty damned cold. Well OP it's all about you. Hope you're not too burdened by you sick husband.






So you would be fine with a partner ignoring lifesaving advice from her physician? 



And you are certain you know enough about what is in this posters mind, that there id no concern at all about her husband's health? (I understand her post said she was concerned about having to take care of him, but if she did not care about him period then that would be a non-issue, wouldn't it?).



I don't understand the harshness towards this poster from you and Starstarfish. Many, I suspect most, want their partners to take care of themselves, for a mix of reasons. Would you agree with that last sentence?


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

I am glad he is now acknowledging the need for security now. But, for when he did not, I feel I need to say this anyway…

If you feel strongly about something, even if he doesn’t, and you do, he must respect that. If something is important to you and he doesn’t respond appropriately, does that mean you are not important to him? Think about it. 

There was a time, about 15 years ago, my Triglyceride count was 1,310. Yes, you read it right, over 1,300. I managed to bring that number down to a reasonable value with the use of Tricore. It wasn’t perfect, but close.

In 2010, I had a Gastric Bypass performed. Now my numbers are really good. In fact they are on the low side of normal. What I’m saying here, is, yes weight can make oaa the difference in the world. I must say though, the Bypass procedure does more than just affect weight. It also affects how the body treats the nourishments you do absorb.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

dormant,



I am glad your numbers are much improved! That's awesome.


----------



## kindnessrules (Sep 5, 2014)

Dormant, that is amazing that your numbers are better. It must make you feel much better having less risk of a serious cardiac event. It takes commitment and self esteem to make such changes. Good for you. It can be done.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.I wasn't really wanting to make this about me though. I was just trying to encourage OP in getting her husband in a better place.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

If he doesn't want to take meds he can do two weeks with no carbs (including fruit) and his cholesterol and triglycerides will go down by 100 point or so. I did it. AFter that "detox' he would need to follow healthier diet to keep it


----------

